# [SOLVED] Supermicro Front Panel Audio Connectors



## T-Mall (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright I have a Supermicro motherboard and Mambo ThermalTake pc case and i have difficulty figuring out front panel audio connectors to it here is a diagram:

Motherboard pin codes 
Pin#1 MIC_L 
Pin#2 AUD_GND 
Pin#3 MIC_R 
Pin#4 FP-Audio-Detect 
Pin#5 Line_2_R 
Pin#6 Ground 
Pin#7 FP-Jack-Detect 
Pin#8 Key 
Pin#9 Line_2_L
Pin#10 Ground

Front Panel audio connectors
MIC-IN
MIC-POWER
GROUND
L-RET
L-OUT
R-RET
R-OUT
GROUND



So which one goes where?:4-dontkno
Help me out guys I will be really thankful to you all.
Waiting for your replies.


----------



## Reverand_Abomb (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Supermicro Front Panel Audio Connectors*

Yo, can't help you with out a complete model number for the Super Micro board. Also a model # for your case if you got one would help. Most mobo's have a silk screened diagram *somewhere* near the pinouts showing what goes where. 

You could also look for the manual on the super micro website.

-AMI


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Supermicro Front Panel Audio Connectors*

See the diagram in this post> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/hd-audio-connect-to-ac97-front-panel-345334.html#post1965149


----------



## T-Mall (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Supermicro Front Panel Audio Connectors*

Can you help me out if i post that information for you? I guess i will post it Thursday.


----------



## T-Mall (Apr 13, 2010)

*Front Panel Audio Connectors HELP!*

Alright I have a Supermicro C2SEA motherboard and Mambo ThermalTake pc case and i have difficulty figuring out front panel audio connectors to it here is a diagram:
Motherboard pin codes: 
Pin#1 MIC_L 
Pin#2 AUD_GND 
Pin#3 MIC_R 
Pin#4 FP-Audio-Detect 
Pin#5 Line_2_R 
Pin#6 Ground 
Pin#7 FP-Jack-Detect 
Pin#8 Key 
Pin#9 Line_2_L
Pin#10 Ground

Front Panel Audio connectors:
MIC-IN
MIC-POWER
GROUND
L-RET
L-OUT
R-RET
R-OUT
GROUND
Here is a website of the motherboard i have:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=SuperMicro_C2SEA-_-13-182-161-_-Product

Here is a website for the PC Case i have:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16811133174

If you are going to ask me a whole bunch of weird questions like "did you look in the motherboard manual or pc case manual" you better not even bother reading this.:4-thatsba
Please! Please! Please! Help meeeeey! I will be so thankfull to you ray:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Supermicro Front Panel Audio Connectors*

This is the diagram that *wrench97* linked you. You should be able to see what goes where.











Regards,
Reventon


----------



## T-Mall (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Supermicro Front Panel Audio Connectors*

Now this is what i call a real answer like a man. Thanks and i think this is useful. Stay with peace and take care man


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Supermicro Front Panel Audio Connectors*

Good to know it helped. The credit however must go to *wrench97* for finding the image in the first place.

Thanks anyway,
Reventon


----------

